# Vicon Disc Mower ID Help



## KRS_MED (Nov 1, 2009)

I just purchased a used older Vicon Disc Mower with a cutting width of 5.5' with four cutting heads. The ID tag on the frame has the number 1401701857. I haven't been able to cross this to any models. This mower has a round tubing frame with a crank handle to put it in transport position. I did find a couple Vicon mowers with this as a option. But they aren't exact match to the one I have. Any help are guidance that any of you could provide would be a big help! I have been a lot of time the past few days trying to run this thing down. A parts source for it would be a big help also.
Thanks Very Much!
Keith


----------

